# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Wi -Fi πρόσβαση στα Flocafe από την ALTEC TELECOMS

## dti

*Πηγή: AltecTelecoms Newsletter*

Σε στρατηγικής σημασίας συνεργασία με τον Όμιλο VIVARTIA για την παροχή Hot Spot υπηρεσιών προχώρησε η ALTEC TELECOMS. Η συμφωνία προβλέπει την πιλοτική ανάπτυξη Wi-Fi μέσω των καταστημάτων Flocafe που ανήκουν στον Όμιλο VIVARTIA.

Σε πρώτη φάση οι υπηρεσίες αυτές θα παρέχονται σε 9 καταστήματα Flocafe που λειτουργούν σε όλη την Ελλάδα. Συγκεκριμένα, τα καταστήματα Flocafe που προσφέρουν υπηρεσίες Hot Spot είναι τα εξής: Ν. Κηφισιά, Παράδεισος Αμαρουσίου, Αγ. Παρασκευή, Λ. Συγγρού, Πειραιάς, Μαρίνα Ζέα, Παραλία Θες/νίκης, Βόλος, Αλεξανδρούπολη.
Η συνεργασία της ALTEC TELECOMS με τα Flocafe θα επεκταθεί σταδιακά και στα υπόλοιπα καταστήματα της αλυσίδας.

Έτσι οι πελάτες των καταστημάτων θα μπορούν μαζί με τον καφέ τους να απολαμβάνουν εύκολη και γρήγορη πρόσβαση στο Internet μέσω της τεχνολογίας Wi-Fi, για ενημέρωση, διασκέδαση, επικοινωνία. Το μόνο που απαιτείται ένας φορητός υπολογιστής ή ένας υπολογιστής τσέπης ή ένα κινητό τηλέφωνο με την δυνατότητα Wi-Fi και το κυριότερο χωρίς καμία απολύτως χρέωση.

Η συμφωνία αυτή εντάσσεται στο πλαίσιο της δυναμικής ανάπτυξης της ALTEC TELECOMS και της προσπάθειάς της να προσφέρει σε όλους υψηλού επιπέδου υπηρεσίες ασύρματης πρόσβασης στο Internet.

----------


## john70

Χμμμ ,

Καλή ιδέα τσάμπα Internet , Μια καλή ιδέα θα είναι η altec απο αυτές της DSL να ρουτάρουν και ΑΜΔΑ , να μπορούμε να έχουμε πρόσβαση στους κόμβους μάς όταν πίνουμε καφεδάκι χωρίς τουνέλια και παρατράγουδα .
 ::  

Και πιο καλό να περνάει και το sip .....  ::   ::

----------


## papashark

Πάντως τα στήνουν με Μικροτίκ και παίζουν με Proxy

----------


## smarag

και δυστιχός έχουν λάθος setup μίας και πατάς να ανοίξεις μια σελίδα και βλέπεις συνέχεια Error 404.  ::  

Επίσης είναι κακόστημένο διότι δέν λένε πουθενα ότι για 
username: flocafe
password: flocafe 

για να κάνεις login και να απολαύσεις τον καφέ σου. ίσως δούν τα λάθη τους απο δώ και τα διορθώσουν όμως.

----------


## papashark

Πάντως στα flocafe Μαρίνας Ζέας, στην ουσία μιλάμε για υποβάθμιση των υπηρεσιών.

Εκεί που είχαμε όλες τις πόρτες ανοιχτές (τηλέφωνα κλπ) τώρα μόνο http και αυτό με προβλήματα...

----------


## acoul

> Πάντως τα στήνουν με Μικροτίκ και παίζουν με Proxy


αναρωτιέμαι ποιός τους έχει κάνει κονσάλτινγκ ...

----------


## jpeppas

> και δυστιχός έχουν λάθος setup μίας και πατάς να ανοίξεις μια σελίδα και βλέπεις συνέχεια Error 404.  
> 
> Επίσης είναι κακόστημένο διότι δέν λένε πουθενα ότι για 
> username: flocafe
> password: flocafe 
> 
> για να κάνεις login και να απολαύσεις τον καφέ σου. ίσως δούν τα λάθη τους απο δώ και τα διορθώσουν όμως.


Στο Μαρούσι , δίπλα στα Goodys (Village Μαρούσι) , πάνω στα τραπέζια έχει καρτελάκι που λέει πως να συνδεθείς..  ::

----------


## smarag

> Στο Μαρούσι , δίπλα στα Goodys (Village Μαρούσι) , πάνω στα τραπέζια έχει καρτελάκι που λέει πως να συνδεθείς..


Ισως να μην χόραγε στο τραπέζι στην Μαρίνα Ζέας να το γράψουν γιατί έχουν χαρτάκι που λέει που και πώς να παρκάρεις στην περιοχή.
 ::   ::   ::

----------

